# MUD AND RUTS



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like ya got some nice trails to ride man :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice is that just open land anyone can ride on or something because that would be awesome and btw who sings the songs


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

We're pretty lucky having these trails within 5km of home.....yeah anyone can ride there. Songs.....now there was a bit of a mix on this longer vid, I think the first one is "before I awake" Tracenine, second one is "Down" Dunktank, third one is "Broken" Soundstem, next is "Respect" Soundstem, next is "Burn" Papa Roach, next is "Caged" Sounstem, last is "Betrayed" Tracenine. Name of song is in " " followed by name of band.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks man keep up the great work down under


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Great vids


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

